# Inhaler for Asthma



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever used an Inhaler on a chi? 

Talking to my vet about treating one of my chi's for suspected Asthma...

Has anyone treated a dog with asthma? 

My next step is a CT scan for COPD


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have asthma, do they have specially designed inhalers for animals? I cant see how you would use a human one, theres a bit of an art to doing it properly, i think though its possible to get liquid Ventolin? Not sure but think I may hane heard of it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

This is what I have  

AeroDawg* | Trudell Medical International*


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just used the inhaler for the first time, zeta (my chi) did great - I'm really pleased


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Little update - Zetas asthma is really under control, so pleased


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure for Animals, I Pray your little baby don't have it. This post hits home for me I lost my son 10 years ago to asthma turn in to copd, he was 28 years old a month from 29 he passed day after my birthday. . Shawn had it since 9 months old. So what I am saying Asthma very serious for human and pooch be careful take your meds how Dr. says. Keep cool. Hugs


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh that's so sad I'm so sorry for you  

Zeta is doing great on her medication the vet is very pleased with her - she is a different dog, happy again, going on little walks & playing again (all at her own pace) x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Oh that's so sad I'm so sorry for you
> 
> Zeta is doing great on her medication the vet is very pleased with her - she is a different dog, happy again, going on little walks & playing again (all at her own pace) x


That is great, don't let her get heated and over tired.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't worry I don't - she basically can do whatever she wants - I'd never force her to go on a walk & I never let her sit out in the sun, always make sure my dogs have shaded areas. 

Thanks for caring xx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad Zeta has responded so well ...using the aero chamber would be the only way to use an inhaler with a dog...most humans can't use inhalers properly ..hugs to her from my girls..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nabi said:


> Glad Zeta has responded so well ...using the aero chamber would be the only way to use an inhaler with a dog...most humans can't use inhalers properly ..hugs to her from my girls..


The aero chamber is amazing, makes the job so easy & she isn't stressed about it at all


----------

